# Where is Southern?



## jbourne678 (May 13, 2009)

What happened to Southern of Supersized Bombshells? She is gone from the site.


----------



## johnnny2005 (May 13, 2009)

I chatted with her about two weeks ago on yahoo and she told me she was terminally ill,this morning on one of her friends myspace it said she had passed away,i have no comfirmation of this though right now.


----------



## Goddess Patty (May 13, 2009)

I was notified that she passed away yesterday.


----------



## Mathias (May 13, 2009)

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> I was notified that she passed away yesterday.



 That's terrible. My condolences to her family.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 13, 2009)

This sucks.......why must by friends be taken away from me?

First Cindy and now Connie, 2 of the sweetest women in the community.


----------



## Wagimawr (May 13, 2009)

Oh shit. 

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## dave_1673 (May 13, 2009)

That's so terrible
So sorry to hear this!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## natasfan (May 13, 2009)

i cant believe it


----------



## Ash (May 13, 2009)

I'm so sad to hear this. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Mikey (May 13, 2009)

My most sincere condolences to Connie's family. 

So sad that two wonderful women were taken from us so prematurely and in such quick succession. 

May she rest in peace.


----------



## collared Princess (May 13, 2009)

RIP my fellow pin up girl...Thats what we called each other...lol..she is where there is no pain now....


----------



## Adamantoise (May 13, 2009)

May she rest peacefully...what a terrible loss...


----------



## Blackjack (May 13, 2009)

Condolences to her family.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 13, 2009)

First of all, my sincere condolences to her family and friends. What a terrible tragedy. 


Second, with mod hat on, this thread WILL remain respectful and on topic. Any theories, rants, accusations, or pointed warnings are completely out of line, unwelcome, and will be removed. Those doing so may find their posting abilities severely restricted. 

Thanks.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 13, 2009)

Poor Connie, 
I chatted with her a few times on Yahoo. A very nice lady. I hope there's happiness where she is.


----------



## trainguy (May 13, 2009)

My sincere condolences, sympathy and support for her immediate and extended family.


----------



## jbourne678 (May 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear she passed away. She will be missed.


----------



## tonynyc (May 13, 2009)

My condolences to her family 

Any chance that the Mods can move this thread to the main board? Just a suggestion that Dimmers who do not visit the Paysite Forum may be unaware of this tragic news.


----------



## jbourne678 (May 13, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Any chance that the Mods can move this thread to the main board? Just a suggestion that Dimmers who do not visit the Paysite Forum may be unaware of this tragic news.



That's a good point. Actually, once I posted my question to this board, I wondered if it was the appropriate place for it, but I couldn't find a way to move it to the Main Board. Hopefully someone can if it belongs there instead.


----------



## Hard Nard (May 13, 2009)

Prayers and sympathy go out to her friends and family.

Rest in peace, dear lady.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 13, 2009)

I've moved this to the main board, but in general the members who will have known of her as a poster will be on the PB. A redirect is still there to point here. 

/mod


----------



## Blame Picasso (May 13, 2009)

This is such sudden and sad news. My heartfelt condolences to her family and friends.

Rob


----------



## Emma (May 14, 2009)

I didn't know her but I just wanted to express my sadness that another one of our members has passed away


----------



## KHayes666 (May 14, 2009)

I'm going to repost a part of what I said on my myspace blog:

*I've known Connie for years and in that time she's made me very happy and at times, at peace with the community. I'm not the only one in this regard either. She, like Cindy G, was also one of the sweetest women on the planet. She was not only sweet to me, but to EVERYONE. She made everyone she talked to feel good about themselves

Connie could bring joy to everyone in a chatroom or whatever room she was in regardless of how people felt about each other.*

She was a very sweet woman and I'll miss her like no other. All our phone chats, web chats, texts and IM's.....I'll never forget. 

I love you Connie, thank you for the years of memories.


----------



## Chuggernut (May 14, 2009)

Oh crap! She was such a sweet lady. My condolences to her family.


----------



## Oldtimer76 (May 14, 2009)

How terrible to hear this sad news!
I hope she finds peace and happiness and good health up there.
She really will be missed


----------



## squidge dumpling (May 15, 2009)

so sad to hear this. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Bellabombshell (May 15, 2009)

I am so incredibly saddened by this news. I just heard a few days ago that she was terminal and didn't have much time, and now I hear that she is already gone. Connie and I were not only Bombshell sisters (as all of us ladies call ourselves) but she was my birthday sister! My deepest condolensces to her family and close friends. She was a great woman.


----------



## Gypsy SSBBW (May 15, 2009)

I didn't know Connie very well, but from the few times I talked to her it was obvious what a good, kind, sweet person she was and she will be very much missed by the community! My condolences go out to her family and close friends!!


----------



## Prince Dyscord (May 16, 2009)

Wow. First Cindy and now Connie. I didn't know her that well however, She seemed to be a nice, playful person. My condolences go out to her family.

Wow. This has just been a bad couple of months for our community.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 16, 2009)

Horrible! I just discovered this earlier today. We only spoke once on Yahoo but from what I gathered she was a very sweet and kind person. 

 Damn! terrible news ..


----------



## mango (May 16, 2009)

*Rest In Peace Connie.


*


----------



## Shosh (May 17, 2009)

I was sad to hear that Connie had died. She was a friend of mine on my MySpace page, and she sent me a few very sweet messages in the last year.

She was a very sweet person.

Sleep peacefully Connie. You have wings. Just fly.


----------



## PeacefulGem (May 30, 2009)

Connie was such a sweet girl. We didn't talk much but the times we did I could tell she had a good heart. May God help her loved ones find peace and comfort.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jun 4, 2009)

How very sad My condolences to her family and loved ones..


----------



## mergirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I didn't know Connie but i'm so sorry to hear about this loss for the community and to everyone who loved her. (Maby we can change the title to the thread to state that Connie has passed away, so that people know to pass on their condolences).


----------



## ssbbwlover (Aug 15, 2009)

Rest in peace Connie.


----------



## Adrian (Aug 15, 2009)

I am sorry to hear this, my condolences to hear family and, may she rest in peace.


----------

